
Caveman2 – A Common Lisp web framework - Immortalin
http://8arrow.org/caveman/
======
unimpressive
Now would probably be a good time to post a link to my tutorial on how you
actually set this thing up:

[http://jdpressman.com/2015/11/25/how-to-setup-a-common-
lisp-...](http://jdpressman.com/2015/11/25/how-to-setup-a-common-lisp-web-
environment-%28november%202015%29.html)

I plan to use this for some projects soon, one of which I'm in the middle of
right now.

------
cageface
_Common Lisp is the standardized most powerful language with high-performance
implementations in the world._

Which, for some inexplicable reason, almost nobody uses for real work.

~~~
nickpsecurity
There's a ton of COBOL doing most backend stuff. Guess it's a great language.
See the problem with your claim?

Far as powerful, most things you need a new compiler for in other languages
you can do in LISP with a mere library. And concisely, easily, fast, and
sometimes with zero overhead. That property doesn't go both ways. Hence, why
LISP is the most powerful or nearly so.

~~~
cageface
For a lot of engineering projects COBOL probably is (or was) a great language.
Programming languages don't exist in a vacuum. They depend on good libraries,
tools, teaching materials, communities etc. Whatever the particular merits of
Lisp might be, it never crystallized into something that most developers care
to reach for. I don't think that means that they're ignorant or stupid.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I agree on the last part. I was only arguing against the popularity =
technical superiority claim and for LISP as objectively one of most powerful
due to design. People avoid it, plus other superior languages, for all kinds
of reasons. Mostly social and economic, though.

